
Users: New Oracle support portal a 'fiasco' - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/software/84237/users-new-oracle-support-portal-a-fiasco
======
ams6110
The old metalink was not pretty, but it got the job done. Nobody I know has
liked the Flash version since the day it was unveiled. Everybody continued to
use "classic" metalink. Why Oracle has persisted in pushing this on the world
I don't know. The LAST thing you want when your database is down is to wait on
a g __damn flash app to load.

Support ticket systems are not SUPPOSED to look like a marketing site. They
are supposed to be fast, lightweight, and usable because most of the people
using them have a problem to solve. Now.

~~~
omouse
_Why Oracle has persisted in pushing this on the world I don't know._

They don't want to admit that they wasted X amount of dollars on something
that no one uses. Better to make some money and try to justify the development
costs.

You can also tell that the company is run by marketing people by this.

------
Femur
Oracle DBA here. I dislike the new metalink interface quite a bit. The UI is
very poorly designed; cluttered, slow to load, and confusing.

Of course, the old metalink was also poorly designed. I guess you could say
that it just went from bad to worse.

